# Topics > Agriculture >  Burro, collaborative agri robot, Augean Robotics, Inc., Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Augean Robotics, Inc.

burro.ai/robots

----------


## Airicist

Testing Burro in table top strawberries

Oct 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Burro in Blueberries

Jun 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Burro in table grapes

Nov 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Burro is giving a helping hand to field workers

May 15, 2020




> Rather than focusing on robots that will replace human workers outright, the company has created a semi-autonomous robotic cart that saves pickers a long trip.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Burro raises $10.9M for autonomous produce field transport"

by Brian Heater
September 28, 2021

----------

